# putting in a sump



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a guy call today. Seems he is having some issues of water in his crawl space. He said its only happened twice since 91, but wants to put in a sump now.

I was thinking of just getting this kit http://www.pexuniverse.com/liberty-pumps-csp-257-crawl-space-sump-kit, but instead of using that flexibale line and dicharging out the house, id like to plumb it into his waste main.

Im thinking just do it the way they do a lift station install in the code. But I cant decide on what fitting to use. Obviously Id like to keep the inlet of the fitting above the centerline of the main. 

I guess a combo rolled up, then back to the sump, with a check valve?

Im gonna look at the job in an hour, If he has room Id like to really put the combo on its back.

I know we are allowed to pump sump discharge into the sewer so thats not an issue. I just cant recall exactly how We did it last time I seen it done (8 years ago)


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Check your local code first. Here we can't discharge Sump pumps into sewer. They have to discharge to yard or storm sewer. If storm sewer, we have to install a 4" check valve in the right of way then hook our line into it.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, I just double checked. I cant pump it into the sewer. Has to discharge outside.

The place on the guys property that has the best slope away from the house is also 20 feet from his neighbor. 

I talked with another plumber and he said he would just run the discharge right out the rim joist into the yard, stubbing out only a couple feet of pipe. I dont like that option cause no one is going to like a huge puddle that will freeze in their yard.

The other option is to pipe under ground, then go about 30 feet out into the woods behind his house. If I go that route, should I come out the rimjoist then 90 into the ground? Then use leachfield pipe for drainage?

I dont want to punch a hole through this guys foundation and go direct from crawler to dirt. 

keep in mind this install is in alaska and freezing is a concern.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

907plumber said:


> yeah, I just double checked. I cant pump it into the sewer. Has to discharge outside.
> 
> The place on the guys property that has the best slope away from the house is also 20 feet from his neighbor.
> 
> ...


Hire a excavator to dig a dry well in the yard if you can't discharge to any other location, but I would discharge into the woods Personly


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Any time I run a Sump line, I use sch40 and run it out the rim joist, then down to ground and run the pipe below the frost line.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Any time I run a Sump line, I use sch40 and run it out the rim joist, then down to ground and run the pipe below the frost line.


What about where the water comes out the pipe? Seems like it would just hit solid dirt and not drain fast?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I should have been more specific, it would either tie into municipal storm drainage or day light at a ditch.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Pump it to his toilets thats how they do it seatle


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

907--please hard pipe this.1 1/2" Sch 40 is what I use. That 24' flexible hose is hack! You must install a check valve, I recommend above the lid of the crock so it can be accessible, and run the pipe out the band board on grade. On new homes we stub out the wall and down to grade. Builder always Installs that black plastic pipe used for downspouts. It's important to get the water away from the house, otherwise your defeating the purpose of installing the pump. And definantly don't discharge into the main sewer!


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

oh yeah I will be ditching that hose. That was my first thought when I saw the picture of the kit.


----------

